# Exhaust Cut-outs.



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

When I used to run with the F-Body crowd a lot of guys had exhaust cut-outs. Are these popping up on GTOs, are they a viable option? I don't really plan on getting one as I would like to have a full exhaust installed to look and sound great, but i was curious.


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Electric only*

The whole choice is up to you, however I will try to give you some advice. I have had the cable operated cutouts, and the ones that you actually have to crawl under the car and cap them yourself. The cable operated ones NEVER sealed completely, EVER. I hated the sound of the exhuast leaking from the cutouts, so I had those removed and good old regular flowtech cutouts installed. It was alot of trouble to uncap and recap them, but they never leaked until I finally blew the cap gasket out. The gasket lasted about 6 months, so that wasnt too bad. However, my friend had the electric cutouts and no matter what, every time they sealed and sounds perfect. Now they are quite expensive, but I will be purchasing them here in the near future. Now the exhaust choice is yours, but I do have full exhaust on mine and I will getting the SLP longtubes next week. My system is pretty quiet for normal driving because I have the Loudmouth 2 system, but once I hit the switch and open the cutouts, then EVERYONE can hear me. :seeya:


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

GTODEALER2 said:


> The whole choice is up to you, however I will try to give you some advice. I have had the cable operated cutouts, and the ones that you actually have to crawl under the car and cap them yourself. The cable operated ones NEVER sealed completely, EVER. I hated the sound of the exhuast leaking from the cutouts, so I had those removed and good old regular flowtech cutouts installed. It was alot of trouble to uncap and recap them, but they never leaked until I finally blew the cap gasket out. The gasket lasted about 6 months, so that wasnt too bad. However, my friend had the electric cutouts and no matter what, every time they sealed and sounds perfect. Now they are quite expensive, but I will be purchasing them here in the near future. Now the exhaust choice is yours, but I do have full exhaust on mine and I will getting the SLP longtubes next week. My system is pretty quiet for normal driving because I have the Loudmouth 2 system, but once I hit the switch and open the cutouts, then EVERYONE can hear me. :seeya:


you have pro flow not loudmouth 2. :cheers


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well after looking around at exhausts I think I may just go with the cut-outs. Does anyone know where a good spot is to pick up a set of Electric Cut-outs? I want the car to be quiet most of the time. I am going to install a CAI on the car too. Will the car be ok to run a CAI and cut-out without having to re-tune it? Will it run fine if I only open the cut-out for a race from a stoplight or would I need to give the computer a few miles to adjust?

One more question, my mods list will be CAI, Cut-outs, and shifter, which should give me a few more horses and help with the shifting. Are there any other Mods I should consider that won't void the warranty but will give me some good gains? I would like to liven this thing up a little more but I don't want to get expensive and I NEED to keep the warranty in tact because that is the whole reason I bought the car. I need something to get me through my senior year of college and my training in the Navy for a few years after I graduate.

Thanks guys,
Mike


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> you have pro flow not loudmouth 2. :cheers


You're both wrong, it's a POWERFLOW..... good god Kenny if you're going to correct someone at least do it correctly! :willy:


----------

